# Overclocking, Faulty Temp Readings and lots of details.



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey there i'm hoping someone with a lot of experience in overclocking will be able to help me get the best out of my PC safely. ( long detailed post ahead :grin

I am having trouble trying to overclock my CPU mainly as i have conflicting temp readings and also unsure what is a good temp to be at idle and playing intensive games to not damage the CPU and GPU.

My PC Specs 

A8-6600K 3.9GHz *(4.2GHz Turbo)* 4-Core APU
8GB of *1600Mhz *DDR3 RAM1TB Hard Drive Storage Space
AMD Radeon 8570D Graphics Chip
AMD Radeon 6670 HD Graphics
High Performance FM2 Motherboard
DVD-RW +/- & WiFi Network Adapter
Galaxy Gaming Case & Standard PSU

I have the 8570D and 6670HD Running in Dual Graphics Mode.


Here is some of the Bios Changes i have Made:

Changed the Fan settings, all set to full speed, fail warnings, temp warnings.
Forced intergrated graphics and set frame buffer to 2gb
And a picture of Bios CPU readings with these settings.

Cpu temp high for just being in bios ?

























Then i enabled Dual monitors in CCC which is a hybrid crossfire ? maybe thats why Speccy had trouble realizing i had crossfire enabled ?











I then opened all my Cpu/Gpu monitoring programs to see what readings i was getting, this was with nothing else running apart from necessary background programs and i hadn't overclocked anything yet.

All the Gpu readings seem to be close on all them but the CPU readings are all over the place. Easy Tune gives nice low temp readings all the time even under heavy load and Speccy give high readings even when in idle... similar to my Bios 











So i started the Cpu Overdrive and Aero Disabled, i took a few screen shots of the test as it progressed from the start to the end.

Still not sure what was going as the CPU read all differently on each program and some are as high as 75c yet i set my bios to warn when it goes above 60c :ermm:

Pc froze at 5100mhz so restarted PC.











So i put the Graphics overdrive to all maximum sliders and the CPU Overdrive to max and opened all the monitors again with nothing running as usual.










Then i tried to boot The Amazing Spiderman game and the PC crashed.

So when the Pc booted back up i lowered the CPU overdrive and kept the GPU overdrive set to maximum as it seemed to be running cool enough according to all the system monitor reading softwares and took another snapshot with nothing running but the monitors.










I then booted up Spiderman again and it ran well, occasionally stuttering but not crashing, but i had no way of reading the temps while in game but someone had mentioned using HWINFO and MSI Overburn to get On screen readings while Gaming.

So i set it up as they said, some of the things were different and hopefully i selected the right temp sensors for my CPU.... but here is some of the readings while i was playing demanding parts.


















So the Problem i have is knowing which readings are correct ? I have everyfan in the computer running full so i have no more options to lower the temp if the higher readings are correct.

And going by the in game readings, are they too high ? should i continue to play games with gpu readins of 40c+ and CPU 70+... will this cause damage ?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The BIOS temp readings are the most accurate, so 57 at idle may be a bit high to begin with.
What cooler is being used on the Processor?
How many case fans and what positions are they in?
Was the thermal paste applied correctly?


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

Panther063 said:


> The BIOS temp readings are the most accurate, so 57 at idle may be a bit high to begin with.
> What cooler is being used on the Processor?
> How many case fans and what positions are they in?
> Was the thermal paste applied correctly?



see i thought that too, but someone told me that the bios reading isn't accurate as it's the motherboard reading of the CPU and not the CPU sensor itself or something along those lines ?

I'm not really sure what the cooler is, the APU came preinstalled with the pc and there is a fan on top plugged into the motherboard which im guessing is for the cpu and the gpu chip, and i turned it up full speed in bios.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

Panther063 said:


> The BIOS temp readings are the most accurate, so 57 at idle may be a bit high to begin with.
> What cooler is being used on the Processor?
> How many case fans and what positions are they in?
> Was the thermal paste applied correctly?



2 case fans one big one i took from my old pc and attached, and 1 on the plastic side with neon lights that came with the case, it is powered from the psu so i can't control the speed of it.

but system temperatures readings seem good so unless it was overly warm would that affect the cpu ?

No idea about the thermal paste it came built.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The specs for the case list this as the fan options...
One 80mm Blue LED Fan supplied on side door
2 x 80mm spaces for intake fans (on the front panel)
1 x 120mm rear exhaust fan space
That's not the best for a system you intend to overclock.
I wouldn't go over 4.4GHz with that Processor in that case, even if all fans were fitted.
An after market CPU cooler like the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo would help if the current cooler is the stock AMD issue.
Look for a brand name on it, it should have one if an after market unit. (or post a picture of it)


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah that's correct but the front ones are in behind the front panel and from reading other people using it they suggested leaving them as air vents.. as a fan would be pointless in that position ?

I have read that AMD apu give off faulty readings esp richland which is what my APU is.... also i have tried touching the heatsink when shutdown and it is cold to touch... at 75c would it not be hot to touch ?

here is the pics


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?



fendertele19 said:


> someone told me that the bios reading isn't accurate as it's the motherboard reading of the CPU and not the CPU sensor itself or something along those lines ?


"Someone" gave you incorrect information. The Bios is commonly the most accurate source for reliable Temp &Voltage readings.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> "Someone" gave you incorrect information. The Bios is commonly the most accurate source for reliable Temp &Voltage readings.



Oh right so what would you suggest might be causing it to be so high in the bios, and which of all the monitors would you believe to be giving the most accurate readings ?

And could there be any truth in what others are posting on other forums about richland apu's sensors being off and giving off +15c readings ? because when my cpu seems to be sitting at 75c or more i quickly shut down the pc and it doesn't feel anywhere near hot enough to have been sitting at 75c.


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

"From a large local APU forum, I found out that - There is no temp monitoring software that can accurately provide APU temp
CPUID HWM is probably the closest you could get to real temps. You just need to know how to read it

In CPUID HWM -
Under your mobo group TMPIN0 is actually the systm temp, TMPIN2 is the CPU core temp
Under the A10-xxxxK, ignore the Package temp as it is not meaningful. I have mine at 90C+







"


This is what i found on another forum post with someone having same issues as me so i have tried out hw monitor and he is my findings.











Now if what he says is true then my cpu which is meant to be one of the tmpin ones is really low i'd be chuffed as my package temp is really high and thats the reading i think i have been looking at in all the other monitors and freaking out about.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't mean to intrude but if it would help speed up things, from the last picture it seems like the PSU is a Win Power AD E500AE A5/A6 500w


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

This is whats written on the side of the psu

ad-e500ae-a5/a6


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

Company said:


> I don't mean to intrude but if it would help speed up things, from the last picture it seems like the PSU is a Win Power AD E500AE A5/A6 500w



spot on good eye  nah don't be daft more help i can the better :thumb:


----------



## fendertele19 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've also downloaded the Standalone AMD overdrive utility and had a look at the Cpu temp on that and according it.










All the cores are 62.9 thermal margins ? so if i'm getting cpu heat levels of 70c and more wouldnt the margin for crashing be much smaller ?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

fendertele19 said:


> Cpu temp high for just being in bios ?
> Speccy give high readings even when in idle... similar to my Bios
> 
> Still not sure what was going as the CPU read all differently on each program and some are as high as 75c yet i set my bios to warn when it goes above 60c :ermm:
> ...


Bios readings will be correct, the reason your warning is doing nothing, is because it is set too low.
If your CPU has a max thermal point of 90C, then set it to 80C or 85C.
GPU temp readings in the 40's is average, during gaming it can rise to 70's and be sustainable.
Running a CPU at constant high temps will cause it to prematurely wear out and other possible issues.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

fendertele19 said:


> This is whats written on the side of the psu
> 
> ad-e500ae-a5/a6


That PSU is very low quality unit commonly included with a case and most definitely not recommended for any OC'ing.
Lack of sufficient clean power adds stress/heat/damage to components.


----------

